# Thinking about building my own 1911



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have gotten the 1911 itch again. I have built a few AR's recently and while its apples and oranges I know, I still would like to try it. I am not a gunsmith/pistolsmith but tinkering is something I enjoy doing and I have a mechanical background and a love for guns. Anyone have any must reads, tips to get me pointed in the right direction or tooling suggestions? I have owned Springfield, Kimber and Taurus 1911's in the past and kick myself for parting with them. I think this will be a project build rather than a quick gathering of parts throwing them together and hoping for the best. I want this to be my custom 1911 so I will try to use quality parts where necessary and budget parts where appropriate. Thanks for reading.


----------



## JBarL (Sep 15, 2011)

may I offer a helping hand check out Brownells they have alot of 1911 parts pretty much everything you need to build the only draw back is the Lower reciever will have to be shipped to a FFL dealer in your area. the rest it is pretty simple infact most of the gun can disassembled with the hammer spur. just use brass punches to remove some pins and rubber hammer or brass hammer to put pins in and ofcourse the finish will have to be done. and then choosing the rear sight. brownells has millet adjustable sights or you can go with tru glow night sights.
just check them out here is the link: http://www.brownells.com/ 
good luck and besafe and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
JBarL


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I've been kicking the idea around as well. I've been told by a friend of mine that the 1911 books by Jerry Kuhnhausen are a great starting point for aspiring 1911 builders. My friend has built 2 of them with great results.

Amazon.com: The Colt .45 automatic: A shop manual (0715889000026): Jerry Kuhnhausen: Books

Amazon.com: The U.S. M1911/M1911A1 Pistols and Commercial M1911 Type Pistols: A Shop Manual (Vol 2 in the Kuhnhausen .45 Auto Series): Jerry Kuhnhausen: Books


----------



## HidnSig40 (Aug 24, 2009)

JBarL said:


> may I offer a helping hand check out Brownells they have alot of 1911 parts pretty much everything you need to build the only draw back is the Lower reciever will have to be shipped to a FFL dealer in your area. the rest it is pretty simple infact most of the gun can disassembled with the hammer spur. just use brass punches to remove some pins and rubber hammer or brass hammer to put pins in and ofcourse the finish will have to be done. and then choosing the rear sight. brownells has millet adjustable sights or you can go with tru glow night sights.
> just check them out here is the link: http://www.brownells.com/
> good luck and besafe and Merry Christmas and Happy New Year
> JBarL


Brownells and Midway USA will certainly be at the top of my parts supply list. I have access to most of the tooling needed for pin removal install since I work in the aviation industry/hydraulics parts overhaul. Thanks for the ideas and info. Keep it coming. Need more input.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Overkill0084 said:


> Amazon.com: The Colt .45 automatic: A shop manual (0715889000026): Jerry Kuhnhausen: Books
> 
> Amazon.com: The U.S. M1911/M1911A1 Pistols and Commercial M1911 Type Pistols: A Shop Manual (Vol 2 in the Kuhnhausen .45 Auto Series): Jerry Kuhnhausen: Books


Both of these are available from Midway at a lower price.


----------

